# elektronický pes



## Hoax

it is a part of a song. i think i understand the words (though i'm not sure if i can understand them correctly) and still i don't get the meaning =) can you pelase explain me, what does the singer mean

nechápeš že pláču můj milý Tome 
když vidím nebohé zvíře jak tone 
nadevše miluju zelený les
tobě stačí elektronický pes

You don't understand that I cry my dear Tom
when i see a poor animal drowning 
I like the green forest most of all
and for you an electric dog is enough

what dog is she talking about?


----------



## bibax

She is talking about AIBO. The AIBO (Artificial Intelligence roBOt, homonymous with "pal" or "partner" in Japanese: aibō) was one of several types of robotic pets designed and manufactured by Sony.


----------



## Hoax

thx, bibax. and what does she mean saying that "the animal is drowning". i was told that "tonout" is an old fasion word for "to sink" ("topit se"). well, i understand that pop songs  don't have much sense in them very often, but still maybe there is some in this one =)


----------



## Tinwetari

"tonout" is used because "tone" rhymes with "Tome" (maybe there is another reason but in my opinion this is the most important one)


----------



## bibax

The verb tonouti (тонуть) and the reflexive topiti se (топиться) are synonymous. Both from the same root top- (tonúti < *top-nú-ti). The forms utonul (= utopil se), tonoucí (= topící se), utonulý (утонувший) are common.

The sense of the text is quite straightforward: she loves animals, plants, etc., whereas he doesn't care about it, he prefers electronic toys to the nature.


----------

